# CMHR'S Newest Rescue and our latest contest!



## Connie P (Mar 14, 2013)

This little mare came into our custody on Tuesday evening. I was personally notified by several concerned friends from the horse community in regards to a craigslist ad. I made a couple calls and emails and went to the farm and purchased this poor neglected horse for 100.00 from my own pocket (as CMHR policy states we do not purchase horses). That was my way of getting her out of the horrible situation she was in.

Her name is Brownie and I feel she is a little dwarf. It is obvious that her feet are terribly neglected and she has an issue with her left eye. She lived in a dark, closed up barn with several goats and chickens. The person stated "she has bad feet because she lives with goats and I cannot keep her out of the grain". He also stated "she hasn't been outside the barn all winter". He also stated "I just trimmed her feet before Christmas".

Needless to say I handed him a 100.00 bill and let him load her up into my trailer. She jumped right in, but she got upset immediately. We had a 1 hr 45 minute ride back to my farm and when we arrived and I unloaded her she was drenched in sweat and totally stressed out. I put her in her stall right away and got her some fresh water and sat with her to try to calm her. I continued on to feed my own horses and put them up for the night, and by then Brownie was exhibiting signs of colic. I know her feet are killing her also, so I gave her some banamine and gastroguard and stayed with her until she settled down and was more comfortable. Wednesday morning she was colicky again so I gave her more meds and put her in a little pasture (dry (mud) lot) by herself to get her out in the daylight and let her see the other horses.

Now that I have her colic under control (will keep her on the meds for her feet until we see exactly where they stand) the vet is coming this morning to give her a thorough checkup and X-ray her feet. Then we can formulate a plan for her recovery.

We are currently accepting donations to help with her care. You can donate through our paypal at

http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/home/paypaldonate

For every 5.00 you donate your name will be placed one time in our current contest to win this beautiful jelly bean halter AND lead line!












Meet our newest girl - BROWNIE


----------



## little lady (Mar 14, 2013)

Bless you!!!


----------



## cilla (Mar 14, 2013)

Poor pet. She is in good hands now


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 14, 2013)

Bless Brownie and bless you for your good deeds. I just sent a donation by Paypal but did not get a chance to note that it is for Brownie's care. Can you designate it for that for me please?

Thanks,

Vickie x 1 donation

Choctaw x 1 donation

Sunny x 1 donation (she's feeling lucky)

Breezy x 1 donation


----------



## Marty (Mar 15, 2013)

Vickie thank you. We've already got quite a vet bill for her.


----------



## Connie P (Mar 15, 2013)

Unfortunately Brownie's little feet were irreparable. We had to lay her to rest. We are devastated as we so wanted to help her. Thank you to all whom donated for her care and for loving her also. This little girl stole quite a few hearts in a very short period of time.


----------



## chandab (Mar 15, 2013)

So sorry to hear about little Brownie, but at least she is no longer suffering.


----------



## Anatolian (May 22, 2013)

Just an FYI for everyone. I rescued a pony that had worse feet than Brownie and he was rehabilitated by a farrier. I wanted people to be aware that horses don't always have to be put down because their feet are grown out like that. I don't know the whole story because maybe there were other reasons why Brownie needed to be put down, but I just wanted to give people hope in case they come across a rescue horse like this.

His front feet were every bit as bad as the back but they got sawed off before any of us came to our senses enuf to think of taking pics. I think we were all in SHOCK. The farrier was the best in the area and said this was the worst he'd ever seen in his 40+ yrs of being a farrier.

The vets couldn't "age" him exactly but he was OLD. We battled abcesses (2nd pic back foot in bucket of epsom salts) and within just a couple months he was running full tilt! He was the sweetest pony I'd ever known and  bless his heart I knew how thankful he was. Of course his name was Rocky.


----------

